# Do most Chihuahuas get along with other dogs?



## mcu (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi,

We got a yorkie pup today and already have a 15 week old chihuahua. Our chihuahu just gkeeps on growling and attacked the yorkie twice trying to bite her. Is this normal? The yorkie is so cute, she just keeps going back to kiss her, but the chi is beaing a real grump. They are both females of the same age. The chihuahua is a pound bigger.

Also should be worried for diseases by being together since they come from different breaders?


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Well congrads on the new additions. My Chi lives with two older boxers one is almost 8 and the other is almost 6. They get along fine. If the chi in your lap or just about on the floor when when she is going at the yorkie pup? I have never experienced agression in any of my dogs so hopefully someone on here can help you. Maybe teather the chi to you and when the yorkie approaches and she growls give a corrective tug on the leash and say NO growl. How did you go about introducing them? Did you let them meet outside? I have always heard dogs should meet on neutral territory so they original one does not feel threatened and let them sniff each others rears. I even heard that dogs should be introduced with the newbie butt first to the originally dog (that is how they identify each other) I think I heard that on the Dog Whisperer. Good luck, maybe she just needs a few days adjusting to having a new sibling. Sometimes though with some dogs same sex does not get along....


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

With pups so young you should have any lasting problems. My chi, Babs, came home to 2 older dogs and 2 cats. I introduced Babs to the crew by placing her safely in my lap and inviting each animal up to greet her. Good luck and congrats on your new baby.


----------



## Stephy (Aug 29, 2007)

I would try to just put her in her pin and let the chi sniff the pup. we kept our pups on the leash and let the other dogs sniff them. it worked pretty well. we have bumps in the road sometimes but it's just like one wants to play and the other wants to sleep :lol:.


----------



## *Lydz* (Mar 30, 2007)

Maybes shes a bit jealous of new arrival, give them both plenty of attention and encourage them to be with each other....when eating, playing, sleeping, etc....good luck and congrats on getting new addition


----------



## jmp24 (Nov 25, 2007)

My dog gets along with other dogs, but my grandmothers chi was a female and hated all other females. I hear that chi's are "clannish" and tend to prefer other chi's, but I really think it depends on the dog and whether or not they had positive experiences with other animals in their life. 

However, be patient. Sometimes it just takes time, they should be able to work it out and may even become friends. Being involved in rescue, I have seen WAY too many people give up far too soon on their pets getting along. Even if they never adore each other, they will find a way to peacefully coexist.


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

jmp24 said:


> I have seen WAY too many people give up far too soon on their pets getting along. Even if they never adore each other, they will find a way to peacefully coexist.


Yep, I agree.


----------



## teesebaker (Jun 10, 2007)

*Yes My Chihuahua's are like that*

we another dog comes to visit they are not happy.I have found I just leave them but keep a watchful eye over them. Paris my 2yr old likes to let them know she is boss and once they submit to her she is very happy, and likes to be admired from afar. None of them have had full on fights with any other dogs visiting, just a qentle nip and alot of growling. Paris will then ignore the dog but China-girl and Teese will end up playing with them. Pee Wee the baby is not happy and spends time on my knee watching from afar. But they are a tight snobby little clan my 4 and really could do without any intruders coming and certainly do not make them welcome. Pee Wee has a thing about hairy dog, MONSTERS COMING lol


----------



## hnj22 (Jul 14, 2005)

I think all dogs are different. Corky never cared much when he saw another dog at the vet or out on our walks. When we got Lizzy, Corky was an only puppy. It took him about a week to really accept her. We paid lots of attention to him and gave him loves. Now he loves her to death and it is like they have been together their

Now, he doesn't mind dogs unless they come near his mom, dad or sissy (Lizzy). He turns into a mini crazy man. He is so protective of us. He is fine with my mother in laws dog until Amy comes near Rick or me then he goes into protective mode!

It takes some time to get everyone used to each other but it will happen! Good luck and congrats!


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

It depends if they grow up with other dogs. I got Lillie when Pepi was one and they were fine together, and then Lillie had Bindii and she grew up with Pepi and Lillie. However, even though they grew up with other Chis they just hate other dogs.


----------

